# Betta fry - My babies ☺ GIH question



## SamTheBettaMom (10 mo ago)

Hey guys, 

This is my first time breeding betta and I've read about the Growth-inhibiting hormone the betta produce. My fry are 5 weeks old now and moved into their grow out tank, the tank has a filter on it but I was wondering if that will remove the GIH? I am doing regular water changes too. 

On another note here's my babies ☺ 
I'm wondering as well how come some of them have black spots and some dont.. probably just their colorings I'm thinking!

Would anyone be able to tell me the parents type? Thinking the mum is cellophane and the dad is a common type. Pics attached sorry they're not the best photos 😅


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

SamTheBettaMom said:


> This is my first time breeding betta and I've read about the Growth-inhibiting hormone the betta produce. My fry are 5 weeks old now and moved into their grow out tank, the tank has a filter on it but I was wondering if that will remove the GIH? I am doing regular water changes too.


Don't know what GIH is.... But you seem to be doing things great, so I don't believe you'll have a problem...!



SamTheBettaMom said:


> On another note here's my babies ☺
> I'm wondering as well how come some of them have black spots and some dont.. probably just their colorings I'm thinking!
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me the parents type? Thinking the mum is cellophane and the dad is a common type. Pics attached sorry they're not the best photos 😅


Cute babies! Dad is a red veilteil, and mum is a cello 'something', I can't see her fins from the pic...


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

As far as I know water changes are the only way to remove GIH from water. The black spots are just part of the color changes babies go through. They look great.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

X skully X said:


> As far as I know water changes are the only way to remove GIH from water.


Everyone except of me knows what GIH is?! Could you explain me?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

She actually explained in her post 


SamTheBettaMom said:


> This is my first time breeding betta and I've read about the Growth-inhibiting hormone the betta produce.


the same way we say IAL instead of Indian Almond Leaves.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

By bkack spots, if you mean the black that make up 2 horizontal lines - they usually appear when betta is not colored up. On fry, it usually means they are docile or do not need to show . . . . Not sure of word . . . Not exactly aggression. On adults they usually indicate some level of stress

Some few individuals will always show those lines when not flaring - due to lack of color pigment. But these, to my knowledge, are rare.

If you see light colored lines around their stomach when they are in full color - those are females. Males don't usually have them. On adult females, vertical lines indicate they are willing to breed

Congratulations on your successful spawn


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

X skully X said:


> She actually explained in her post
> the same way we say IAL instead of Indian Almond Leaves.


I promise this wasn't there before XD. Now I feel stupid XD Thanks, anyways.


----------



## SamTheBettaMom (10 mo ago)

Thanks for you help everyone! They are definitely happy little babies! I'm very excited to see the colours they develop, some of them are starting to get more blue showing through!


----------



## SamTheBettaMom (10 mo ago)

Update of my babies! I got about half and half male to female. Most my boys have gone to their forever home and the girls are still chilling


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I love them!


----------

